# Refund for GP Visits & Prescriptions?



## Dudley (11 Apr 2007)

Hi,

In the past year I have had quite a number of visits to my GP as well as paying out a lot in relation to prescriptions.
My question is would I be entitled to any type of a refund for the GP visits or the prescriptions?.
I have been paying PRSI in Ireland since 1997 and I am with VHI.

Thanks
D


----------



## Mynydd (11 Apr 2007)

Do you already claim tax relief for medical expenses? 

You might want to check revenue.ie or http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...its-and-reliefs/taxation_and_medical_expenses

You can claim as well for expenses like GP visits which are for instance only for 50 % covered by your health insurer.

There is only a small chance, though you can check if your illness is on the list for a long term illnes book.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Apr 2007)

Mynydd said:


> You can claim as well for expenses like GP visits which are for instance only for 50 % covered by your health insurer.


 
Surely this is dependant on the type of cover maintained with health insurers. Not aware of 50% cover with VHI for GP visits. They do provide some [broken link removed].


----------



## gipimann (11 Apr 2007)

If your prescription costs are ongoing, apply for a Drugs Payment Scheme card from the HSE - you should only have to pay a max of €85 per month (includes all members of the family).   The pharmacy may have application forms, or check at the local health centre.


----------



## Dudley (12 Apr 2007)

Thanks for your replies. I will look in to those.
Just to answer your question Mynydd - no I do not already claim tax relief for medical expenses.

D


----------



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2007)

sueellen said:


> Surely this is dependant on the type of cover maintained with health insurers. Not aware of 50% cover with VHI for GP visits. They do provide some [broken link removed].


Yes - it depends on your health insurance. For example some _VHI _policies refund €20 or €30 per _GP _visit less an annual €1 excess. Obviously you can only claim tax relief on qualifying medical/dental expenses above the relevant limit that have not otherwise been reimbursed (e.g. by private health insurance).

You should be at least looking at claiming any tax relief on medical/dental expenses to which you are entitled. See here.

[broken link removed]

As far as I know the €125/€250 "excess" has been abolished in Budget 2007 with effect from the 2007 tax year - but this is not mentioned in the above _FAQ_.


----------



## RightBanker (3 May 2007)

Pull together all your medical receipts (for all years - everything!). 
The first €125 per person, per year does not qualify for relief but if you exceed that limit then attach the receipts to a Med 1 form that you can download from: 

[broken link removed] 

You'll need one form per year

Revenue will process the receipts and will inform you which (if any) you're not entitled to claim. 

Also check your VHI cover - You could be entitled to claim €30 for each GP visit from VHI. 

Good luck


----------



## HAPPYGIRL (3 May 2007)

You dont need to attach your receipts to your MED 1 form.


----------



## RightBanker (3 May 2007)

You're right but I've sent in receipts before and the revenue have processed them and they told me which expenses I was not entitled to. If you don't send in the receipts then you need to hold on to them for 6 years


----------



## janedoe06 (4 May 2007)

hi regarding revenue and health expenses
i went into the tax office with all my r eceipts for health expenses and the person there did'nt take them off me at all or copy them > just asked me to fill out the form in front of her ! so i guess it seems to depend on the revenue officer u get


----------



## Steve1970 (16 Jul 2007)

Hi Dudley, 

I was wondering how you got on with getting your refund. I have had a few visits myself to the Doctor but maybe not enough to make it worth my while looking for a refund. 

Did you get your refund and was it worth the effort ?


----------



## Guest127 (16 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Yes - it depends on your health insurance. For As far as I know the €125/€250 "excess" has been abolished in Budget 2007 with effect from the 2007 tax year - but this is not mentioned in the above _FAQ_.


 
Sunday Times yesterday had an article that stated the €127 was the excess this year but abolished from next year. Previously you claimed tax relief  for vhi etc the following year ( like the current bin charges) and not in the current year. Maybe something similar with expenses?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> Sunday Times yesterday had an article that stated the €127 was the excess this year but abolished from next year.


That is wrong on two counts - it was never €127 and it has been abolished for claims in respect of the 2007 tax year.


----------



## Satanta (16 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> As far as I know the €125/€250 "excess" has been abolished in Budget 2007 with effect from the 2007 tax year - but this is not mentioned in the above _FAQ_.





> The removal of thresholds for medical expenses relief. At present there are two minimum thresholds for claiming tax relief on medical expenses, €125 for one person or €250 for more than one person. The Bill provides that both thresholds will be removed. The Minister sees this change as an important provision which should be welcomed by taxpayers who in 2008 will receive additional cash-back for medical expenses incurred in 2007. To further speed up the tax repayment process the Minister said that he is abolishing the requirement that the taxpayer who pays the medical expenses has to be related to the person in respect of whom the expenses were incurred. The cost of the changes to the thresholds will be approximately €21 million annually.


http://www.finance.gov.ie/Viewprnt.asp?DocID=4594&CatID=1&m=n&StartDate=01+January+2007

Hadn't come across that before. Cheers for the heads up CM.


----------

